# VK Northcliff - New stock!



## SlinX (12/11/14)

Hey all

So here at Northcliff Vape King we are continuously adding items to our stock, below are some of the new items we have just got in:

- EMOW Mega starter kit
- Aerotank Mega
- Aerotank Giant
- Pioneer4You IVP V2.0
- Magma clone by Infinite
- Various drip tips

We also stock all the usual favourites like:

- Various coil packs (Kanger/Aspire)
- Various battery packs (MVP, Vision, T-max)
- Loads of different juices
- Various tanks (Mini protanks 3/Aspire Mini/Gladius/Cloutank - Dry herb)
- Stater kits (Vape King/Kangertech)
- Efest batteries
- RBA/RDA (magma, stillare, kayfun)
- Various replacement glass
- Nitecore battery charges
- Omnitesters, kanthal, silica

And more!
Come check our walk in store out or you can email us with what you would like and we will do our best to have your order ready that day or the next! northcliff@vapeking.co.za
Don't forget to like our facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/northcliffvapeking for all the updates!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SlinX (13/11/14)

Stock alert! We now also stock ALL 46 Vape King juices! R80.00 a bottle

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki (13/11/14)

Northcliff Vape King said:


> Stock alert! We now also stock ALL 46 Vape King juices! R80.00 a bottle


Wow! That is a lot of juice to choose from


----------



## SlinX (14/11/14)

It sure is! We also have some Suicide Bunny and Vape Elixir


----------



## SlinX (19/11/14)

We have added the Aerotank Mini and Aerotank TURBO to our range! 

Let us know what you would like us to stock!?


----------



## SlinX (3/12/14)

Some new goodies are in! 

- Pioneer4you IVP Silver and Black
- 3D Atomizer Clone
- HC Atomizer Clone Hcigar
- Flip V3 MOD
- Penny MOD
- Aerotank Mini 
- All Suicide Bunny juices

We also have a number of things in stock that seem to be out of stock at other places. 

- Aerotank Mega R270.00 (1 left)
- Smok Magneto V2 MOD R599.00 (2 left)

And a few others!

Come check us out! You may even get something for free, seeing as it is Christmas


----------



## Nibbler (10/12/14)

Northcliff Vape King said:


> Some new goodies are in!
> 
> - Pioneer4you IVP Silver and Black
> - 3D Atomizer Clone
> ...



Hi 

I'm still desperately looking for the HC Atomizer Clone Hcigar glass tube, we have 2x glass tubes here at home, broken, rendering the Hcigar useless 

It's been 2 months now, we really would love to be able to buy the glass for these. Any ideas ?

o7


----------

